# New Enclosure for my Extreme



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the smaller of my 2 enclosures, I just finished this one up for my new Extreme thats coming in about 2 days (just got the call today from Bobby :woot ) 
This measures out to: 4ft long, 2.5ft high, 3ft deep. 

- I have one section setup with a large lime stone (checkout the coloring)
Its proped up with 2 small cement blocks bolted to the stone, ( creating a new hide underneath )

- On the opposite end I have the coolside: Hide and perch where the water bin will be,. (The perch is also on hinges for easy cleaning. Thick bed of substrate inside for burrowing also.

Background is the normal photo backdrop you can find at any pet shop, I think it came out pretty good, almost looks 3-D

All wood has been sealed with 3-4 layers over a 2-3 day period, photo backdrop has also been treated with spray sealant to be protected from humidity.

Lighting: -1 dome light, ZooMed 100w. basking bulb.
-1 R zilla 20" strip light w/ series 50 desert UVB bulb,
the strip light will be bolted inside, 
The smaller dome light is not being used
Substrate: 40% All Natural EarthGro Mulch & 60% Eco Earth
I left the enclosure up and running for 12 hours to see what my readings were and so far its at:
(( 101*F on the basking stone, 59% Humidity ))
Let me know if you guys think I should either increase or decrease the figures above.

Front






Cool Side Pic
(89.4*F @ 48% humidty on the basking side, Warming up after an hour of lighting up)





Cool Side Perch





Cool Side Hide/ Perch





Basking Area






Let me know what you guys think, I have to pickup and raise some of those temp sensor wires (not sure if you can see them) but I dont want them hanging, but other than that any more ideas are more than welcomed.

Thanks for looking guys, and thanks to everyone that answered all my questions while I was building. :hug


----------



## Dom3rd (Aug 2, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Aug 2, 2009)

it looks great


----------



## HorseCaak (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome look. Why is it so small? I mean plenty big for a hatchling but is that the giant's primary home when full grown? I'd love instructions on how you built this and the supplies used. I especially like the full front of glass sliding doors. Great enclosure!


----------



## HorseCaak (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I see how you built it. I saw the pic in another thread. It's an old tv stand customized by you.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

HorseCaak said:


> Awesome look. Why is it so small? I mean plenty big for a hatchling but is that the giant's primary home when full grown? I'd love instructions on how you built this and the supplies used. I especially like the full front of glass sliding doors. Great enclosure!




I ended up keeping the larger enclosure I started earlier, As the time gets closer and he gets bigger, Ill start working on this one again.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

HorseCaak said:


> Oh I see how you built it. I saw the pic in another thread. It's an old tv stand customized by you.




Yup, I had an old plasma stand laying around ever since I put the TV on the wall, so figured hey why not, :mrgreen: just add what i need, couple of cuts here and there, the hardest part was making sure the enclsoure was sealed and treated properly to hold up to the humidity on the inside, whats great is the outside has a nice furniture finish which will be good since im keeping this in my living room.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

Better pics coming soon, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 2, 2009)

those crate modifies have got to be the best f-n idea i have seen!! you gotta keep the cautions and rest of lettering on there. sweet :app


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> those crate modifies have got to be the best f-n idea i have seen!! you gotta keep the cautions and rest of lettering on there. sweet :app





Dude their awesome, I work at a hospital and they were for medical equipment, its built extremely solid., very heavy thick woods, couldnt beat it , the moment I saw them I was like :chin (ill take 2.. lol)


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 2, 2009)

good lookin cage and idea ..


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 2, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> BOOZER said:
> 
> 
> > those crate modifies have got to be the best f-n idea i have seen!! you gotta keep the cautions and rest of lettering on there. sweet :app
> ...


haha he!! yeah!!


----------

